# Wie auslesen, welchen mainboard verbaut wurde?



## DJ Flooo (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ich hab mir letztens nen DJ pc zusammengestellt, also aus 3 rechnern einen gemacht... das problem: das mainboard is von einem rechner von HSE24 (so ein shoppingkanal... war ein B-day geschenk..)... 

wie kann ich es mit programmen etc auslesen, welches es ist? bräuchte treiber für das board... 

danke im vorraus

mfg flo


----------



## kress (24. Oktober 2010)

Cpu-Z unter dem Reiter "Mainboard".

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## DJ Flooo (24. Oktober 2010)

viele dank


----------

